# reboot



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed FreeBSD 7.4/i386 by doing SSH <ipv4 address> to a telnet partition of a server. So when I try rebooting telnet machine FreeBSD (the one which is on SSH) partition also goes off. Is there any possibility to keep SSH alive and to reboot telnet machine alone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of a 'telnet partition'. I doubt that anyone knows what you actually mean. And stop putting '!!!' behind everything, unless there's a fire.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2012)

When you reboot a machine all processes are stopped, including sshd(1).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2012)

Unless you're doing something with virtual machines on the other side. Clarify the situation.


----------

